# Best people to bank with?



## Pbody10 (25 May 2011)

How's it going. Just looking for a bit of advice here... I'm a young person that has never really needed to use my bank account so far. I'm moving to England in September to study and figure that I might as well start fresh with a new account. 

So, who's the best to bank with? What are the main differences between them? I assume I can use the same account here as in the UK without any trouble?

I just need something that can deal with some regular transactions in relation to college fee's/rent and my student loan etc... I'd definitely go credit union if I was staying in Ireland but I doubt they'd do the trick for moving abroad and everything...

Advice appreciated!


----------



## Guest105 (25 May 2011)

Hello Pbody10

You can use your Irish atm card no bother in Britain but note you will be liable for exchange rate fees.

There are several high street banks to choose from here, popular names such as Loyds TSB, HSBC, Barclays, Halifax and Santander to name but a few.

Personally I have found the personal service from Halifax excellent, they were also noted for their customer service when they had a presence in Ireland back in the good days! They have all the usual features like online banking, payment facilities and a visa debit card. You will need to provide them with one proof of address and photo id to open the account. Goodluck with your studying


----------

